# 2 US Rangers KIA Afghanistan



## dknob (Apr 25, 2010)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News%20Archive/2010/April/100425-01.html

Rest in peace.


----------



## Laxmom723 (Apr 25, 2010)

Rest in blessed peace.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 25, 2010)

Rest easy, Rangers.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 25, 2010)

R.I.P. Rangers.

F.M.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Apr 25, 2010)

Requiescat in pace, Rangers. Valhalla welcomes you.


----------



## Rapid (Apr 25, 2010)

RIP, Rangers.


----------



## FNULNU (Apr 25, 2010)

RIP, Rangers.


----------



## 7point62 (Apr 25, 2010)

RIP and salute. Now it's payback time and I will pray that your brother Rangers avenge your deaths x10.


----------



## Dame (Apr 25, 2010)

Rest easy, sleep well you heroes. Know the line has held, your job is done. Rest easy, sleep well.
Others have taken up where you fell, the line has held. Peace, peace, and farewell.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 25, 2010)

RIP


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 25, 2010)

Condolences to family, friends and comrades.  RIP.


----------



## MilTroop (Apr 25, 2010)

Rest in peace Rangers.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Apr 25, 2010)

Rest in Peace brothers


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 25, 2010)

Rest in Peace, Rangers. We shall not forget.


----------



## Vegas (Apr 25, 2010)

RIP warriors


----------



## 0699 (Apr 25, 2010)

RIP Rangers.


----------



## tova (Apr 26, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Ravage (Apr 26, 2010)

Tell me not in mournful numbers,
Life is but an empty dream!
For the soul is dead that slumbers,
And things are not what they seem.

Life is real! Life is earnest!
And the grave is not its goal;
Dust thou are, to dust thou returnest,
Was not spoken of the soul.

Not enjoyment, and not sorrow,
Is our destined end or way;
But to act, that each tomorrow
Find us farther than today.

Art is long, and Time is fleeting,
And our hearts, though stout and brave,
Still, like muffled drums, are beating
Funeral marches to the grave.

In the world's broad field of battle,
In the bivouac of Life,
Be not like dumb, driven cattle!
Be a hero in the strife!

Trust no Future, howe'er pleasant!
Let the dead Past bury its dead!
Act, - act in the living Present!
Heart within, and God o'erhead!

Lives of great men all remind us
We can make our lives sublime,
And, departing, leave behind us
Footprints on the sand of time;

Footprints, that perhaps another,
Sailing o'er life's solenm main,
A forlorn and shipwrecked brother,
Seeing, shall take heart again.

Let us then be up and doing, 
With a heart for any fate; 
Still achieving, still pursuing, 
Learn to labor and to wait.

Psalm of Life - H. W. Longfellow


----------



## jtprgr375 (Apr 26, 2010)

Sad month for 3/75, Rest easy ranger buddies! Condolences to family and friends!


----------



## rlowery60 (Apr 26, 2010)

Rest In Peace Rangers


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Apr 26, 2010)

Rest easy Brothers.


----------



## Rizzo 2/75 (Apr 26, 2010)

RIP Brothers


----------



## Scotth (Apr 26, 2010)

Rest Easy Rangers


----------



## Doc P (Apr 26, 2010)

Rest in Peace.

RLTW!


----------



## AWP (Apr 27, 2010)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Apr 27, 2010)

RIP Brothers.......


----------



## Typhoon (Apr 27, 2010)

RIP Sgt. Kubik and Sgt. Santora. My thoughts and prayers out to those with whom they served, and their families and friends back at home.

This has been a tough month for 3/75...

RLTW.


----------



## pardus (Apr 28, 2010)

RIP...


----------



## Centermass (May 1, 2010)

Throw down your rucks Brothers and take a knee,

Valhalla awaits and your soul is now free. 

Blue skies always,

~S~


----------



## cbiwv (Jun 9, 2010)

RIP Rangers. These articles really tear me up.


----------



## Frank S. (Jun 9, 2010)

Rest in peace...


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 10, 2010)

RIP.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jun 10, 2010)

RIP Rangers — RLTW


----------

